# Getting a Euathlus sp red..couple questions



## TGIRL23 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi just wondering what peoples' experience with this type of T was.  I read in the search forum that they like it dry.  Please let me know if that is correct. I am getting a female about 2-3 inches.  I've read they are incredibly docile as well.  Has anyone experienced anything different?  I also saw that they weren't good eaters, you think one cricket per week sounds good?

Thanks in advance.  I am excited. I can't seem to stop.  I was suppose to stop at 4 but then I got a freebie (A. Metallica, which seriously how could you turn that down) and then this one popped up and I've only heard good things about this breed. She was on my wish list. Hopefully number 6 is it but if I find a g. pulchra at a good deal than 7 will be it for sure... LOL. 

Any in sight you could provide would be much appreciated! :biggrin:


----------



## n0rmal (Feb 19, 2013)

Ive had mine for about 2 weeks and I love her. Easily the most docile T I have ever owned. She haven't eaten yet but she looks very healthy so im not concerned. I keep her just like a rosea, dry with a water dish. Very easy T to care for. Where are you getting her from? I know a few places that have adults for $25 so don't pay more than that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Feb 19, 2013)

I have 2.5 in female and she really is a great T. Very docile, comes crawling out of her cage any time I have to do maintenance . When I first got her I was keeping her just like my G. rosea, but I read that they tend to like one area of the cage that is damp. So I keep a small section by her water dish damp and she does spend a lot of time there. She is definitely not one that eats a lot. She's maybe eaten 4 times in the 5 months I've had her. I always offer her food when I feed my other Ts, but she pretty much never takes it.  Usually I just leave a dead cricket or injured superworm in there and let her pick it up at her leisure. She is one of my favorite terrestrials.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob0t (Feb 19, 2013)

You can try one cricket a week, but I doubt she'll eat that much.  My girlfriend likes to say that the crickets are their roommates as they sometimes hang out in the hide together for a while.  I have a red and a yellow, keep them both bone dry without issue. Very docile, the most docile I've ever seen. 

Goo luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's a recent thread with some good info (you may have already read it):http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?242291-Euthalus-sp.-Red-Discussion&highlight=Euthalus

I've had my MF roughly a year I keep 1/3 of the tank damp as she seems to enjoy it.
Very docile I'm yet to see anything that says otherwise.
I see a lot of users say they are poor eaters, mine feeds extremely well but I also feed her on smaller crickets than I usually would of a T that size (number 4 crickets, usually I'd feed adults at that size) and it seems to work well.

They are a dwarf species incase you were unaware so the size your purchasing at I doubt it will grow anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowdy (Jul 11, 2013)

I've had my girl for about five months now. First T and I'm absolutely in love with her. However she defiantly doesn't fit the bill to most others I've heard about. Extremely good eater, for one thing. However to my dismay, she isn't very docile. She startles easily and has kicked hairs on a few occasions.

That's alright. Admire from afar.


----------



## MikeInNC (Jul 11, 2013)

Have had my 1/3" sling for about 3-4 weeks now.

Docile and easy-going, so far.

Hasn't eaten anything - niether FFF nor tiny crickets (pre-killed).  Tends to go into hiding every time I put something edible in it's vial.

I put 2-3 drops of water in the same spot every 2-3 days.

So far, so good.  Just wish it'd eat once 

-Mike


----------



## Miss Baby Sheep (Jul 11, 2013)

n0rmal said:


> Ive had mine for about 2 weeks and I love her. Easily the most docile T I have ever owned. She haven't eaten yet but she looks very healthy so im not concerned. I keep her just like a rosea, dry with a water dish. Very easy T to care for. Where are you getting her from? I know a few places that have adults for $25 so don't pay more than that.


dangit I just paid $60 for one lol, well... its the sp. yellow.


----------



## Curious jay (Jul 11, 2013)

Miss Baby Sheep said:


> dangit I just paid $60 for one lol, well... its the sp. yellow.


Petshop purchase? I'm guessing so by the price, if not you coulda got two for that price lol.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Jul 12, 2013)

Very nice T this species, i had one for a couple of months, naturally inquisitive it seems, came right out of the enclosure whenever i opened up! Very docile and very sweet! Not big eaters but they are just like that, they like it dry or wet really, try a bit of both and see which yours prefers =) If you want a species to handle, this is the one!


----------



## SpooderMike (Jul 16, 2016)

n0rmal said:


> Ive had mine for about 2 weeks and I love her. Easily the most docile T I have ever owned. She haven't eaten yet but she looks very healthy so im not concerned. I keep her just like a rosea, dry with a water dish. Very easy T to care for. Where are you getting her from? I know a few places that have adults for $25 so don't pay more than that.





n0rmal said:


> Ive had mine for about 2 weeks and I love her. Easily the most docile T I have ever owned. She haven't eaten yet but she looks very healthy so im not concerned. I keep her just like a rosea, dry with a water dish. Very easy T to care for. Where are you getting her from? I know a few places that have adults for $25 so don't pay more than that.


@n0rmal where did you get yours? Cant seem to find a good price to purchase them.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 17, 2016)

SpooderMike said:


> @n0rmal where did you get yours? Cant seem to find a good price to purchase them.


Thread is 3 years old, I doubt he'll post.


----------

